# Just Crashed 4 railroad shareholders meetings



## raytylicki (May 27, 2011)

On Fri, May 27, 2011 at 3:07 PM, ray tylicki <[email protected]> wrote:
1.CSX- CSX really does suck and so does Detroit where this meeting was held- This has gone from my favorite railroad to my least favorite. Shook hands with CSX Pres. Mike Ward who has a really nice tan. Still banting that passenger train dont make money and fuck Obama and his high speed trains "We dont need it". Mike Ward started out as a working stiff in a ruff and tumble Baltimore Hood working his way up thru his parents pool hall. Somehow got a scholarship to Yale and they must have changed his brain over there. Came to CSX thru the Intern program and worked as a Coal Clerk at the Coal Yard on the Baltimore Waterfront. Worked his way into sales and other managment posistions. He knows coal all right and seems to be a mans man but as far as the workers at CSX he seems to have lost touch with his home roots. CSX made in excess of 4 Billion Dollers last year. They only are speding 2 billion on upgrades to track. Sure a Billion sounds like a lot but consider that amtrak gets a Billion dollers a year and they are barley scraping by. CSX has more rough track on its New York Central Line as well as its B&O Line. A positive note- CSX is sending salespeople to light industries along its lines to put in Swithches to haul boxcars. The sales intive is starting in Florida so expect more trains there.

2.Norfolk Southern- This has gone from my least favorite to my most favorite. NS President Wick Moorman has come out of the closet as a railfan and Lionel Train Collector. They are starting a steam program using restored TN railway steam locomtives. They have put in new passenger trains in Virgina from Lynchburgh VA (why would anyone want to go there? But this train is packed with people wanting to get out of there) and in North Carolina. There Tracks are running very smooth on there PGH- Harrisburgh Line. The Shareholders meeting was in Colonial Wiliumsburgh and that is a nice place but had to take a Amtrak from Richmond VA to get there. Got a get out of jail free note from Moorman which I had to use in Newark NJ in my run in with a NS cop there. Newark and Oak Island is getting very hot. Traffic is increasing in the Norfolk VA area in coal and intermodal

3. Rail America/Fortress Investment Group- Rail America owns about 22 short lines 2 of which are Florida East Coast and New England Central in Vermont-Mass-CT. Its great to have a railroad president who just been indited. Danial Mudd ran Fannie Mae in his job before his current job as Manager of Fortress Investment Group. *(For those of you who having been living under a rock, Fannie Mae and the big banks engineered a way that they could get money losing deadbeat mortgages off there books by bundling good morgages with bad deadbeat Morgages and puting them into Bonds which were sold on the New York Stock Exchange and NASDAQ. It seemed legal at them time and under the Bush Adminstration it probably was.) Fortress bought Rail Tex about 5 years ago and yes they did do a lot of investment but now they want the Cow to produce some milk. "We expect a 20% return on our investment" was the answer I got from Mudd on this." gee my savings account only pays 1% and my mutual fund only pays 6% in a down year and 8% in a good year. From what I know from the workers at New England Central they are sqeezing it out of there pay checks. The NECR has re certified its Union and its workers are pissed off as well as Florida East Coast. Todays Shortlines are spin offs of the Class Ones (CSX,NS,BNSF,UP) and many of those workers enjoyed good pay and benefits when they worked for the class ones. When Rail America took over they saw those benefits vanish and they made working for the railroad about as bad as working for Mcdonalds​ Fortress is a International Investment Fund that has its money in all sorts of enterprises all over the world including Asia. From what I gathered is that they got in the railroad buiness not for the long haul like Warren Buffet of GEICO/ Berkshire Hathaway but to Flip the railroad industry for a quick buck on behalf of its high rolling hedge fund managers. Mudd was there man because he did just that for Fannie Mae. The situation as it stands is that Rail America has just been raped and flipped. Rail America is now being traded as a separate company under the symbol RA but under control by Fortress Investment and its Parrent Company Blackrock. One reason that I hit this shareholder meeting is to ask this question -"What is going to happen to the Doller$$" Mudd- Its going to continue to decline. QE2 was supposed to increase exports and thus increase train traffic for Intermodal but thats not happening. We might go to the Euro as the worlds reserve currency (see Alex Jones Infowars on this) but its more likley that some sort of Asian Currency might end up taking the Dollers place on this.

3. Burlington Northern- Now Traded as BRK-B and owned by Warren Buffet. Unfortunately I did not have time to hit the worlds largest shareholders meeting of Berkshire Hathaway with 40,000 other people in Omaha Nebraska. But I do know this from my friends at Northwestern University. Warren Buffet is a railfan who has always wanted to own a railroad and collected Lionel Trains. However this time at 85 he may be over his head. Railroads are extremely complex systems even more so then the Insurance Industry. Its still wait and see. Coal and Grain Trains is being exported to China from Wyoming and IL in BNSF lines but Intermodal is way down.BNSF Manager Matt Rose is in favor of high speed rail and some projects are starting on his lines. Warren Buffet owns a number of companies from GEICO to Dairy Queen. I own a few shares and perhaps I am thinking of buying more but I would not bet the house on this stock trading at 85-79.00 a share. Expecialy with all the bad weather and the Claims that GEICO insurance has had to pay because of it

4. Genesee and Wyoming - This was held at the Hyatt in Greenwich CT. G&W is a family controlled shortline ( Fuller Family)holding company that owns the B&P,P&W in Portland OR, St Lawrence and Atlantic in Portland ME and railraods in Australia and Europe. All in all they must own about 50 short lines. This meeting I really enjoyed. Any railroad that has a 4 year old in the meeting room as a shareholding with his Thomas the Train engines must be trusted. Any parent that would put G&W in there kids college fund must trust that this company will be around for the next 20 years. There was some concern from management that I was a hobo/shareholder but I mitigated that with my expertise on railroads as perhaps one of the few people in the room who have hands on experience with the railroads. G&W owns the Ghan Train in Australia. There stratigy in the US is to find ways to access raw materials in the US and export them to Asia. The Marcelis Shale in PA is working very well for them with Carloads up. As a Shortline they have done some cherry picking and have turned around railroads that the class ones did not want into some real cherrys. G&W is builiding green locomotives in Ohio and treats its customers very well. BTW they are also hiring and I was told to Put in a application and tell you guys to get off there boxcars and move up to the Locomotives as Enginners and Conductors . G&W has trouble finding good people who enjoy good pay and working outside and on call 24 hours a day. If you are single this is the job for you. If you got kids and a wife this may be a problem for them. Greenwich is a Suburb of NYC and has no freight trains but is on Metro North. The Hyatts Health Club let me use there hot showers and I also got a good breakfast out of the deal as a atendee at the meeting.

If anyone want to attend next a railroad stock holders meeting let me know and I will get you a proxy of one of the shars that I own


----------



## weshatesnh (May 27, 2011)

thank you for posting


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 27, 2011)

I always wanted to work as a brakeman, dont know about working the front of the train though.. I have a felony on my record so doubt with these post 9/11 days if it would be possible. I am on large commercial fishing boats these days with wife/kids. I am away from home 3 weeks out of every 5 now 3on & 2weeks off. Hows the pay? 100k a year? Do you work for the railroads? ride?railfan? only invest in railroad stocks ? How long did it take you to write that thread? lol


----------



## raytylicki (May 27, 2011)

Pay is 40,000 per year and 60,000 with long hours. Benefits are very good and your wife will put up with it because railroad retirement is very good to her when you are dead and gone. You are basically getting better the Federal Benefits, You could start at a short line but once you are licenced you could work anywhere. Short Lines keep you close to home and Class ones mean that you will be home every 3 to 4 days but better pay.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (May 27, 2011)

I think the travel hints are great. Wont be leaving fishsing for a pay cut just yet. Sounds good if i was 20 without any work skills,experience , kids wife etc. We call Newport News, Newport Loose. Been in and out of the yards you mention but would never want to get to NYC from selkirk, more of a way to get out west. I am from Boston so its much easier to jump on teh fungwah or other chinatown to chinatown busses for 10 to 15 or just get a rideshare. Getting out of NN can be helpfull since its such a cesspool. Thanks again but you may get banned with your first post for violating forum rules, welcome for the time being anyway.


----------



## wokofshame (May 28, 2011)

hey 614 crust- ban this guy. He is not that organized or smart but he IS A FUCKING ASSHOLE. 
Ray Tylicki, the dipshit who scanned the 2006 ccg and uploaded it to piratebay

BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN


----------



## wokofshame (May 28, 2011)

NOTORIOUS ASSHOLE ARRESTED IN BUFFALO N.Y.

Scuttlebutt from Stretch via cell phone from Beaumont: The notorious asshole, buddy-fucker and cock-a-roach, Ray Tylicki, AKA "Rapid-T", was arrested for outstanding warrants in Buffalo, N.Y. and reportedly being held on charges of railroad property trespassing, evading a police officer, failure to appear, indecent exposure (he was caught masturbating in a rail yard by rail workers) and a host of other charges associated with trainhopping.

Tylicki is a persona non grata among hobos, tramps and trainhoppers for a long list of offenses, including trying to steal money out of the donation jar at the jungle in Britt, robbing Collinwood Kid when Collinwood allowed him to crash at Collinwood's house,and attempting to put the CCG on he Internet.

The guy is a fucking psychopath. Good riddance.


----------



## wokofshame (May 28, 2011)

NAME: Raymond Tylicki

ALIAS: Ray Tylicki, Ray Taylor, Phillip Roads, Roger Truman, Pat
Brandyberry , Rapid T,
TrainsinMaine, Transittrains, Paul Rider, Trainfinder22

DESCRIPTION: Height: 5' 6" Weight: 150 app.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Red/Blond

EMAIL: [email protected], [email protected]
He is consistently posting notes to railroading mailing lists. Plus
several other railroad related sites.
He consistently uses public libraries to upload provocative and
dangerous information to these groups.

DISPOSITION:
Mr. Tylicki has a serious mental health problem and a significant
problem with authority figures; he is un-necessarily rude and
confrontational in interactions in both everyday interactions and in
situations when he is confronted breaking the law. In the recent
past, he has caused a number of incidents towards public officers and
railroad personnel. Unfortunately, due to his behavior, he tends to
get anyone he is with into legal trouble with those same authorities
as well. Mr. Tylicki is a pathological thief and will
shoplift in almost every establishment he enters, placing himself and
anyone he is with in serious legal jeopardy.

In 2000, Mr. Tylicki attended the National Hobo Convention in Britt,
Iowa, and was caught several times attempting to steal money out of a
donation box.

In 2000 Mr. Tylicki was caught by security in a Florida shopping
mall, fishing money out of a fountain, he attempted to evade mall
security by throwing the money at them and run out of the mall. When
cornered, Mr. Tylicki attacked the security guard by stabbing
at him with an umbrella. He was apprehended and sentenced to 30 days
imprisonment

In 2001 Mr. Tylicki was arrested by the Burlington Vt. Police for
trespassing and resisting arrest when asked to move from a park bench.

In 2001 Mr. Tylicki was reportedly video taped by Norfolk Southern
cameras stealing copper welding cables from a maintenance truck at
the NS Bison Yards, Buffalo N.Y. He was also cited for public sexual
exposure, and harassment after he exposed himself to NS employees at
the Bison Yard, and made crude sexual suggestions to them.

Mr. Tylicki has had a long history of psychological problems, he
claims he is non-violent but has the easy potential to become
violent. He is a well-known thief, and feels it is his right to steal
off of anyone, or any business that gives him the opportunity.

LOCATION: He travels frequently by freight train between the cities
of Boston MA, Cleveland OH, and Chicago IL, he lives thru most
homeless shelters wherever he might be residing at the time.
He has family in Solon, Ohio. This is a potentially dangerous person
and as mentioned above, frequently places those he is with in
physical and/or legal jeopardy. Take appropriate action. Do not
allow this person access to your home or business.


----------



## Dmac (May 28, 2011)

don't sugar coat it, tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Gudj (May 28, 2011)

MURT said:


> In 2000 Mr. Tylicki was caught by security in a Florida shopping
> mall, fishing money out of a fountain, he attempted to evade mall
> security by throwing the money at them and run out of the mall. When
> cornered, Mr. Tylicki attacked the security guard by stabbing
> ...


Including these things weakened your case.

He got a 7 day ban for posting specific cc info anyway, but Matt will decide if he is ever coming back.


----------

